
Google is blocking images of Winston Churchill in the UK - jpxw
https://www.google.com/search?q=uk+prime+ministers
======
mtmail
In Germany yet another image of Churchill is used, a cropped one of this
public domain portrait
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Winston_Churchill#/media/File:...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Winston_Churchill#/media/File:Sir_Winston_Churchill_-_19086236948.jpg)
If Nederlands(?) and Germany is already different I'd say it's different
indices or algorithms.

~~~
jpxw
All of the images are taken straight from Wikipedia as far as I can tell. It
certainly seems... strange... that this would break specifically in the UK and
the US, at the exact same time as controversy about Churchill is rife.

------
jpxw
How it looks in the UK:

[https://i.imgur.com/PeeHsTf.png](https://i.imgur.com/PeeHsTf.png)

How it looks in other countries:

[https://i.imgur.com/Vv5KKPQ.jpg](https://i.imgur.com/Vv5KKPQ.jpg)

~~~
orangecat
I'm in the US and I also get the blank image.

